# Applying for my work Permit



## Damon1 (Dec 18, 2013)

Hi All,

I have just received my EK-1 application form from my new employers relocation company in Turkey, and I am in the process of filling it in, and would love some advice.



I have a "spent" conviction from 10 years ago, which was spent after 5 years, and according to all the different websites, I no longer need to talk about or disclose spent convictions.



My issue is that on the form, it ask "have you EVER been convicted of a crime?" in which case the answer is yes. I received a 1 year community rehabilitation order for getting into a fracas 10 years ago. one mistake in my 38 years, I had a clean record before, and a clean one since with not even as much as 3 points on my driving licence.



My only worry is that I feel is must declare the conviction due to the nature of the question, but will that hurt my chances of getting a work visa in Turkey? hope not, as I've already accepted the promotion, and the UK are in the process of finding my replacement.



Any advice on how this works will be much appreciated.



Many Thanks indeed.

Damon
Hi All,

I have just received my EK-1 application form from my new employers relocation company in Turkey, and I am in the process of filling it in, and would love some advice.



I have a "spent" conviction from 10 years ago, which was spent after 5 years, and according to all the different websites, I no longer need to talk about or disclose spent convictions.



My issue is that on the form, it ask "have you EVER been convicted of a crime?" in which case the answer is yes. I received a 1 year community rehabilitation order for getting into a fracas 10 years ago. one mistake in my 38 years, I had a clean record before, and a clean one since with not even as much as 3 points on my driving licence.



My only worry is that I feel is must declare the conviction due to the nature of the question, but will that hurt my chances of getting a work visa in Turkey? hope not, as I've already accepted the promotion, and the UK are in the process of finding my replacement.



Any advice on how this works will be much appreciated.



Many Thanks indeed.

Damon


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

they will ask for a criminal record from UK, if the record is clean there you can also claim clean record. I cant think about anything else


----------

